# DMS Vivaria or Rainforest Vivs?



## pemb (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all, the title pretty much covers it, are there any real differences between the 2 tanks? Does anyone have a preference of one over the other? It would be used for PDF's so I would be looking at the false bottom tanks.

Thank you


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

I can't honestly give you a comparison but I had a tank made by Dale at DMS. It was a great price, he delivered it to my door and was a really nice guy. It looks great and keeps all fruit flies in. I am over the moon with it. 
He took time on the phone to me to run through the options and made some great suggestions to guide me. 
I would (and often do) recommend him.

Hopefully someone who has both can offer a comparison for you,

Marc.


----------



## pemb (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Marc, I've heard nothing but good reviews about both so I imagine when it comes down to it they're both great with little if no difference, keeping the flies in is a big plus! Currently using an exo terra an no matter how much silicone or sellotape used they still get out (although partly my fault as I have over fed recently due to having too many fruit flies) plus both are far better priced than exo terras


----------



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

pemb said:


> Thanks Marc, I've heard nothing but good reviews about both so I imagine when it comes down to it they're both great with little if no difference, keeping the flies in is a big plus! Currently using an exo terra an no matter how much silicone or sellotape used they still get out (although partly my fault as I have over fed recently due to having too many fruit flies) plus both are far better priced than exo terras


Ha Ha! exactly what I had to deal with, I started with an zoomed (single door exo) and It leaked fruit flies and as you say was reasonably expensive. Since I hvae change I haven't had one escapee , happy wife, happy life.:2thumb:

I have always been told to overfeed rather than take a chance, when I swapped to the DMS I continued to feed the same. On a normal day with my zoomed there wasn't a single fruit fly left, in the DMS there were loads. My frogs have got quite porky so I actually think the tank has been beneficial to both the frogs health and mine : victory:


----------



## pemb (Oct 16, 2008)

Haha see my girlfriend isn't too bothered about escaping flies which is good (obviously she doesn't like them in her dinner tho) I seem to have recruited a little army of house spiders that live under the tank and catch a good amount of escapees!
yea I much prefer there always being food in the tank so they actually have to hunt for food, rather than being served it


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

order from Dale at DMS - he is a thoroughly honest and decent guy, who makes excellent vivs


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Bro check out the actual glass I think richie uses optiwhite and Dale standard so if you have leanings towards UVB then one might be of preference.

Beyond that Richie is a lovely honest genuine guy Dale is exactly the same both make great vivs naturally mine are better:whistling2::lol2: I'm messing around but essentially telling you I know both guys but haven't ever bought a viv cause I make me own,so who ever you choose you'll get a great viv designed well by peter nowark (god help me on spelling there) of ENT.

Both are great guys mate lovely honest folks that care,so you wont go wrong using either:2thumb: I guess I've spoken to both for years so even without actually using the products I have genuine faith in the geezers. Ha and now I work full time with silicone and have seen both products so am in a good position to assess plus as before make me know the game on many levels.... they still build good vivs : victory:

have fun buddy culture hard
Stu


----------



## pemb (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks stu : victory: so do you sell Vivs aswell or just build for personal use?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

pemb said:


> Thanks stu : victory: so do you sell Vivs aswell or just build for personal use?


Hi buddy, ha mate it wasn't a sales pitch.:lol2: No not really i've made a couple for close mates but simply haven't the time sadly at the moment,as it's always nice helping other froggers. 

Kiddo darts are addictive I knew we were in for a room full from the off,so the skillset to build I learnt as a way of saving dosh, it might be worth thinking about for your self, if you go there get a good cutter mate,I'd gladly give you some advice and there is much in the earlier stages of me room thread. I like being in the position where I have had a crack at most aspects of the hobby even the sideline aspects like the viv building to plant propagating it's nice to have a handle on all these skills mate,I feel it folds back into one's ability with the frogs over time. Plus, of course, many of us aren't minted,so less money spent on vivs or plants for example means more pennies for froggies:2thumb:


If not Richie or Dale will sort ya,they really are lovely honest guys both of 'em(both mad too ,but don't tell anyone:gasp::lol2: ) either will do you proud mate you want this ENT style viv buddy the damn design just works for darts

All the luck kiddo



Stu


----------

